

jQuery Mobile Alpha 4 Released - detst
http://jquerymobile.com/2011/03/jquery-mobile-alpha-4-released/

======
bni
Is it possible to do a single page web app now? By this I mean a single
index.html+js files that feeds itself from REST services.

In alpha 3 the stoppers for this was sending paramters between "jquery mobile
pages (divs)", and also listviews and other elements could not be dynamically
updated without doing some hacks.

Other than that Im very impressed with jQuery Mobile keep up the good work!

------
equark
The demo on an iPhone is very smooth except far the massively jarring page
rerenders and the browser bar flashing on every page transitions. Is there
really no way to fix these issues? It's depressing because the rest is very
nice but these issues are devastating to the overall experience.

